# Engine quit on me.



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The 316 fired right up for the seasons first mowing, and everything worked like a champ, however, the motor stopped three times on me. Cranked it right over a few times and it would start right up. After the third and final time, moments before I made it through the lab door, I examined my wiring and discovered that the positive lead for my aftermarket fuel pump had been rubbing against the driveline and was grounding out, or so I think. Could this be the cause..........fuel pump grounding out enough to interupt the flow of fuel? Had to choke it each time. I still have the original fuel pump, which is a crankcase pressure actuated affair for the famous Onan P43 series engines. Can these be rebuilt I'm wondering? Kinda hate the electric fuel pump screwed to the frame. DT? Where are you?:lmao:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

If the positive side of the pump hit the metal- it would ground out . The only reason i could see having to choke it is because the carb ran dry of gas while the pump was off.

You should be able to get rebuild kits for the vacuum pumps - or if you can locate a snowmobile pulse pump that would work also.

I take it the original pulse pump is like remote mounted? Both my GT's are like that - have remote pumps mounted on the 'firewall' .

Youll need the tractor ID numbers- might as well grab the motor numbers too - for additional insurance take the factory pump with you as well - id say any tractor parts place should carry the pump kit - both pumps on the GT's are identical , one has a briggs, the other a onan- so its not motor specific.

When you get the rebuild kit, watch for lil springs and stuff inside the pump - theyres plenty of em.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks DT. That's kind of the way I was figuring. I had actually contacted the dealer for a new pump. Can't remember how stupidly rediculous the price was but just bought a generic electric pump. I kind of suspected that this might be the cause of the engine dying, was the positive grounding out. The pump mounts right to the crankcase, and has an opening that leads into the crankcase. I pounded a piece of wood into the hole, but this sort of fix, which is common with me, actually really does in fact bother me big time. The pump is a very hefty metal affair, and is servicable from the looks of things. I'll try to get a picture of it up here for you. I had saved the pump all these months and years, and it popped into my head the other day, about just getting a rebuild kit for it, but couldn't readily find anything on the web, but must admit that the search was fairly brief. Any suggestions on a site? Might check e bay or the dealer again, but our local boys are such doofs.........


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I actually go to the local cub dealer sometimes - even tho theres a few different parts dealers within a mile of me - i bot my carb rebuild kit for my 99 murray twin hydro there - was $5 cheeper then the original place i went to.

Try jackssmallengines.com- pop has bot some stuff from there before.

Only pump ive seen like that was on my folks neighbor's '95 Cub- wouldnt start - the pump was mounted right to the valve cover on the v twin briggs - one time it stopped working from oil going up into the pump - we cleaned it out and it fired right up.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I actually go to the local cub dealer sometimes - even tho theres a few different parts dealers within a mile of me - i bot my carb rebuild kit for my 99 murray twin hydro there - was $5 cheeper then the original place i went to.
> 
> Try jackssmallengines.com- pop has bot some stuff from there before.
> 
> Only pump ive seen like that was on my folks neighbor's '95 Cub- wouldnt start - the pump was mounted right to the valve cover on the v twin briggs - one time it stopped working from oil going up into the pump - we cleaned it out and it fired right up.


Hmmm. Good point. Never considered that as my engine certainly does the blowby thing and being mounted to the crankcase. Well, this pump has been sitting on the workbench forever, with a single hose routed to both connections to keep dirt out. I'm gonna try your lead for a rebuild kit and get it back to original. Thanks for the heads up DT!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

No problem TB :thumbsup:


----------

